# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Heeft iemand verstand van open enkel?

## Schrijfertje

Vorige donderdag was ik weer in ziekenhuis
ivm met open linkerenkel, een ulcus.
In 2013 ben ik geopereerd
vanwege bloedcirculatie in linkerbeen.
M'n been werd eerst gedotterd
en later een bypass:
Een bloedvat uit m'n been verwijderd
en elders in het been geplaatst.

Het is intussen 2e keer dat ik vanwege
die linkerenkel wondzorg aan huis krijg,
3x in de week.

En vorige week was ik weer in het ziekenhuis.
Ik was reeds eerder in het ziekenhuis voor 
die linkerenkel, en dat ging dan om wondcontrole
en behandelplan voor komende tijd.
En vorige keer was er ook een schoenmaker.
Kent iemand dat?

Voor minder pijn en voor betere genezing
werd me een schoen aangemeten,
met carbonpapier en gips,
en komende donderdag kan ik die schoen ophalen.

Heeft iemand verstand van iets als
open enkel?

----------

